# Stihl 011 Bar



## djg (Mar 17, 2018)

I inherited my Dad's 011 and got it running after years of being idle. I need new chains for it now since I broke the only one he had. I'm not sure of the size.
The bar has the following stamped on it:
Stihl 4.84 3005 000 6313

What does the "4.84" mean?

I thought this was only a 12" bar, but I counted the teeth on the bottom of the chain that goes into the sprocket (guide teeth?) and the number was 54.

Any ideas?


----------



## DKMD (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 17, 2018)

4.84, I thought it was the groove width...maybe depth, its been to long. The easy way is take the thing to your local Stihl dealer. My AV 11 did not have the torque to run a 14" bar, so I downed it to a 12" bar. Mine was a 3/8ths drive linkage. You might want to assure you have them check the drive sprocket to match the bar. If they are good, buy a replacement chain.


----------



## djg (Mar 17, 2018)

Using DKMD's chart, the bar was right at 15". Which to me is surprising for a 011. This was the original bar right off the shelf from the local Stihl dealer.
I was going to buy after-market chains and do not want to replace the bar even though a 12inch bar would be better. I'd be using it for limbing.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 18, 2018)

54 drive links is likely for a 16" bar as Stihl sells bars in 2" increments. Oregon sells a replacement chain for O11 saws with 55 drive links (about $17.00). For a new chain, usually not an issue, but as the bar rails ware down and the chain stretches some, you often loose the use of the chain toward its end of life simply by running out of adjustment. The price of saving during your original purchase may justify such.

The o11 AV came out in 1986, not sure how old your saw is. Sounds like it was almost never used. If so, it might do ok with a 16" bar. Good luck...


----------



## djg (Mar 18, 2018)

Thanks Mr. Peet. As I said the chain broke and after re-inspecting it, one of the drive links was broken, so I didn't count it originally. Yes it is 55 DL therefore 16" bar. Thanks. I still don't know what the 4.84 stands for. Has something to do with the gauge I'm sure. I think it's narrower than the 050 guage of my MS 170, so I guess it's 0.043 (I think that's the number; I'll check when ordering).

The saw didn't run much. He only used it to prune a few fruit trees. I did have to disassemble the carb and soak it in toluene. Started right up afterwards.


----------

